# Look 585 vs. Paris Carbon



## sevenrider (Sep 13, 2003)

I am trying to decide between the Look 585 vs. Paris Carbon. I am 6ft 185lbs and want performance. I know the Paris is a monocoque construction so should be a tad stiffer but would love to get feedback from anyone with experience on both.


----------



## Ye. (Jul 5, 2004)

same here. did you pick already?

what did decide to go with?
and how is it?


----------



## gerard (Apr 8, 2006)

The Paris looks way nicer anway the Looks plain as, I know that does'nt make it stiffer but there would'nt be much in it I have a Paris and love it I weigh 180lbs and I do way more wieghts then I should so have plenty of power the bike is nearly as stiff as my DogmaFP but is way smoother then the Dogma Get a Paris you'll love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

go for whatever fits you best and YOU like to ride more. Don't go by something else. It's your bike and you are riding it. These are just opinions that can ultimately help you with your decision but the final choice is all you.


----------

